# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  [Bosch] Πρόβλημα στην κατάψυξη, λειτουργεί η συντήρηση

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Χαιρετώ το forum που τόσο μας βοηθάει! Το πρόβλημα μου: ψυγειοκαταψύκτης Bosch KGS363D1/13 με 2 μοτέρ, σταμάτησε ξαφνικά να λειτουργεί. Μετά από...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

